# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  ALDI Drop saw

## Moondog55

Is it worth the $179- price?
I'm having a bit of trouble using the bigger saw on the heavier timber making nice straight cuts using the square and these are cheaper than the rubbish from Bunnies
At the moment the budget won't stretch to a bigger and better unit as much as I want one
216mm blade ? Are there many choices in that size blade that are any good?
Things change so rapidly I didn't want to reopen last years thread on the subject

----------


## commodorenut

A chippy mate just finished doing a tonne of floating floor at the in-law's place.  As he had to travel a long way, he didn't bring many tools, so he used the Aldi saw I bought last time they were up (about 6-8 months back from memory) and he reckoned it was a good bit of gear, and well worth the money.   
Obviously it's not as good as the $900+ ones you can buy from the big brands, but he reckons it's not far behind in cut accuracy & stability.  I did buy the stand at the same time, so that possibly helps from a stability aspect. 
There were a few tricky spots, and a join into a hallway, where the perp cuts across the boards are on show, and they all line up perfectly square.  It's still unning the original blade, so I can't comment on replacements, as I haven't looked, but like most stuff Aldi sell, I'd expect it to be a common industry standard sizing.

----------


## justonething

I bought a 10" compound mitre saw from Aldi a few years ago. At that time, it came with 3 blades. The saw was actually quite good. It needed adjusting to get it right but stay straight after that. I would recommend it over the bunnings brand.
However the most recent one is only 8". That could be a bit small perhaps.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Is it the same brand as the other powertools they sell?
Workzone is it? 
I've never tried any of them as we don't have Aldi here, but a mate has the 5" grinder and reckons it's a good one.    :Smilie:

----------


## justonething

If you don't mind spending a bit more. I would recommend the SWARTS TOOL SAW.  I bought myself this as my own birthday present this year. It has a 100 tooth 12" blade, so you don't need to go out to buy an after market blade, saving you 100 bucks. I also bought the stand as well. I posted my thoughts on the saw here.

----------


## Moondog55

Yes it is the "Workzone"branded unit
I know it's a small blade but google tells me there is a good selection out there; I had forgotten that there used to be a few 8.1/2inch circular saws sold a while ago.
What I want and what I can afford are so very different and even the higher priced saws seem to have problems
90% of what I will be doing is cutting 90*45s to length, it's that compound function that will come in handy so long as it stays true

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So did you end up getting it?

----------


## Moondog55

No I didn't, by the time I paid for paint and stain at Bunnies all my ready had gone

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Unsure:   
.....as in they were all sold out?

----------


## tombsc

I just bought this with the stand, and the drill and impact driver set. All seems pretty good quality to me, the drivers are a bit heavier than I'd like, about 50%!heavier than my Bosch. 
Haven't tried the drop saw yet but will report back when I do   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

> .....as in they were all sold out?

  No As in I'm flat broke again. my government pittance doesn't go far; usually just enough to fuel up the ute every fortnite. 
Local store still has a few left

----------


## Moondog55

> I just bought this with the stand, and the drill and impact driver set. All seems pretty good quality to me, the drivers are a bit heavier than I'd like, about 50%!heavier than my Bosch. 
> Haven't tried the drop saw yet but will report back when I do   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  We'd all appreciate that Tom

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No As in I'm flat broke again. my government pittance doesn't go far; usually just enough to fuel up the ute every fortnite. 
> Local store still has a few left

  
Right....it was a strangely worded sentence you wrote....wasn't sure what was going on

----------


## Moondog55

Ready is English slang for cash as is "Readies" a bad habit I picked up while over there. I did get my revenge tho tho by telling everybody what will happen in this episode of Neighbors

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ready is English slang for cash as is "Readies" a bad habit I picked up while over there. I did get my revenge tho tho by telling everybody what will happen in this episode of Neighbors

  
Really?
 Interesting. 
Don't think I heard that once in the 5 years I lived there....
And I hung around a lot of kusshdy double bubble Cockney diamond geezers.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## phild01

'Readies' is fairly common useage.

----------


## tombsc

> We'd all appreciate that Tom

  Still haven't unboxed the saw but I've been using the impact driver and drill. 
They are quite heavy and the drill lacks enough speed to go through masonry, whereas my little Bosch driver can do so with little effort. 
I was a bit gutted to see the Black and Decker impact driver and drill combo on sale for $95. If I hadn't already used the Aldi one I'd have taken it back and bought this instead. Never mind. 
I'll report back one I get the drop saw out. I have a manhole door to make so that will be my first job before I start the deck in a few weeks.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pippin88

ALDI have a 60 day satisfaction guarantee, if you are not satisfied with the product, take it back for a refund.

----------

